# Recommended pilates studio and instructor



## jgnhk (Oct 18, 2011)

Hi everyone, any suggestions on a good studio to go to for STOTTS pilates? It'll be great if you can recommend a good instructor. It'll be preferred for a studio/instructor who is based in the Central area that offers both machine and matwork. Thanks!


----------

